# I love you so much, and I miss you more and more each day.



## jrob

I need someone to help me translate this it doesnt have to be word for word or anything but I want it to still get almost the same meaning across 



I love you so much, and I miss you more and more each day. Ever since I met you, the love I have for you grows more each day...I cannot put into exact words how I feel right now, but I really miss you now and I hope you believe me. I am so glad I met you because now I can finally be happy, thank you for being here for me mahal ko 



[Mahal Ko is my nickname for her because it just means my love lol, I know some tagalog but if I tried to type this to her I would mess up badly with the order of the grammar]


----------



## asong_mula_sa_hilaga

Here it is. Hope it helps. ^_^

Mahal na mahal kita, at mas namimiss kita sa bawat araw na lumilipas. Magmula nung nakita kita, ang pagmamahal kong ito sa iyo ay mas nagiging matindi sa bawat araw na lumilipas... Hindi ko masabi sa mga tamang salita ang nararamdaman ko ngayon, pero namimiss kita ngayon at sana ay maniwala ka sa akin. Natutuwa ako at nakilala kita dahil ngayon kaya ko nang maging masaya, salamat dahil nandiyan ka para sa akin mahal ko


----------



## jrob

Thanks


----------



## asong_mula_sa_hilaga

Walang anuman (you're welcome) ^_^


----------

